# Introducing myself



## happy brian (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello all! my name is Brian, I am new to this forum, never posted before on any forum, nor even knew they existed till my significant other pointed it out to me.

I am a professional cook, I run a kitchen at our local juvenile hall. I have managed restaurants before, and attended University of North Texas, getting my degree in Hotel and Restaurant management.

I also have 25 years of restaurant experience.

I'm thinking of starting a catering business, or of buying a little bed and breadfast inn, as I feel I may be at a dead end at the juvenile hall.

I make the best d:bounce: n cheesecake in the entire universe (my SO told me so). 

I just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to everyone. I look forward to participating here!


----------



## jennykhughes (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Are you still in Denton? My SO was teaching there last semester and I just loved Beth Marie's on the square. Yum!

Where are you looking to buy a bed and breakfast? There is one for sale in my neck of the woods.

And I heard, from my SO, that I make the best cheesecake...:lol:


----------



## delightful (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi There,

new to the site have read a lot of great information wish the clock would stand still and let me just read...and post as well lot to learn !

I am in the process of studing for my red seal exam any suggestions and tips would be most gratefully appreciated..

between working 14 hours a day as I am sure alot of you know! And commuting my study time has been limited Any tips on what is the most inportant would be great I have gresslings book and the new professional chef

By the way how does one start a new post in here ? I keep trying new post link and all I see are the lastest post.I am sure it is quite simple ...and I know I will feel incredibly blonde when I figure it out! LOL


----------



## chrisa123 (Aug 12, 2007)

I also live in Denton, and I am hoping to get into culinary school asap and was wondering if any fellow dentonites knew of any cooking jobs in Denton that I could get some experience at while awaiting school.?


----------



## fng (Oct 30, 2007)

it may be a few months too late but

Welcome!

post your experiences as you go along so others such as myself can learn from mistakes or successes.


----------

